# Who feeds their dog/s sweet potatoes/yams?



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

I feed my little girl a mixture of mashed yams, grated carrots, flax seed meal, parsley, ginger, cinnamon, and garlic, with multivitamins mixed in as well. She eats a small scoop after breakfast and dinner.

Does anyone else feed their dog sweet potatoes? If so, how do you do it? What size portions do you use?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I make them into chips so we both can enjoy them, lol.

I use a mandolin and make them VERY VERY thin, LIGHTLY coat with oil (or whatever I want them to taste like for me I add salt rosemary thyme bunch of things) and then cook at 150-250 degrees for a few hours. LOVE them and so does my boy. I also use potato flour or potato flakes for making biscuits since my boy doesn't do well on grains. Substitution for the flour


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

that is a very interesting way of doing it, i might have to try it myself. For mine, I make them mashed, then just mix all of the other ingredients into it so its one big bowl of HEALTHY.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Boy are you guys dedicated. I throw them on the floor  or they steal them especially white potatoes. They are great chew toys and they clean up their mess.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

what do you mean? you just throw the whole potato down? raw or cooked?


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

I just share with the dog whenever I'm having a sweet potato.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My boy herds his around when it's raw. Apparently it's not appetizing lol as soon as he smells it in the oven he starts drooling up a storm lol. I do bake as well and share with him before I put cinnamon or butter.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

ames said:


> My boy herds his around when it's raw. Apparently it's not appetizing lol as soon as he smells it in the oven he starts drooling up a storm lol. I do bake as well and share with him before I put cinnamon or butter.


you should give it it to him AFTER you add cinnamon, it's actually very, very good for them


----------

